# Wheezing sounds=collapsed trachea or something else...?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

My 4 month rottweiler puppy is making wheezing sounds just all of a sudden at any time. When excited, when laying down, when just sitting, etc. It sounds like grunting at times and others it sounds like she's sucking air (kinda like cribbing in horses). Took her to the vet as soon as I heard it and he said it sounded like just grunting (but of course she only did it a couple of seconds). He said to keep an eye on it as some large breeds are prone to getting a collapsed trachea (which I thought it was certain smaller breeds that had more of a risk but idk) Anyone else had this problem? From going through my dog books, it sounds like either reverse sneezing or collapsed trachea but idk!!! Please help!! If she doesn't stop soon, I'm taking her back. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm not sure how prone rottweilers are to it, but sounds like it could be an elongated soft palate issue.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What's idk?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

IDK = I Don't know


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> IDK = I Don't know


Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> My 4 month rottweiler puppy is making wheezing sounds just all of a sudden at any time. When excited, when laying down, when just sitting, etc. It sounds like grunting at times and others it sounds like she's sucking air (kinda like cribbing in horses). Took her to the vet as soon as I heard it and he said it sounded like just grunting (but of course she only did it a couple of seconds). He said to keep an eye on it as some large breeds are prone to getting a collapsed trachea (which I thought it was certain smaller breeds that had more of a risk but idk) Anyone else had this problem? From going through my dog books, it sounds like either reverse sneezing or collapsed trachea but idk!!! Please help!! If she doesn't stop soon, I'm taking her back. Thanks!!!!!!!!


I'd probably film it and then show the vet, who did not have the opportunity to really see/hear it.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

If your vet thinks a collapsing trachea is a possibility, have them run x-rays to confirm it. One on exhale and one on inhale. That's how we do it.


----------

